# New User - R32 gtr Bayside Blue



## W45TED (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi every one! 

Im new to this forum and have recently ordered a car from new era (bayside blue R32)  I currently own a Honda Integra Type R in silver which Ive cherished for quite some time, however I thought it was time for a change from ff and get somthing abit more interesting  I'm 25 years old and live in Lancashire uk, so will be interested in any gatherings and events upcoming in the future!

Anyway hope to catch up with you all soon, I'm sure I'll be posting quite abit when my car arrives!! 

Jamie


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

hi jamie and welcome, get some pics up of your integra and new 32 if you have any. and if you check out the members setion (highly recomend joining the club as a fully paid up member) in events and meets there are some local meets/events in the northwest already planned for march.

what spec is your 32?


TIB


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi,thats a very cool looking R32,i am sure it will be very good, coming from Newera. Enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome fella, good to see another R32 on the forum


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Glad you signed up

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/145601-bayside-blue-high-tune-low-mileage-r32-gt-r.html


----------



## W45TED (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the comments, im really looking forward to her cant wait in fact! Yeah I'll be joining up when my car arrives ha I'll look forward to the goodies!, just in london at the moment so will post some pictures up of the integra this weekend, thanks Matt that makes it easy for me Ps: I've sent you a reply email


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi and welcome, lovely car you have there!:thumbsup:


----------



## seiko (Jun 11, 2006)

hi car looks great, you wont regret it r32 gtr is a real drivers car


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

That is a lovely 32. After driving that you'll probably get bored of the Integra :chuckle: i had a DC2 Integra before i went GTR crazy... Both still great cars though.


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Welcome to the club mate, that is a stunning 32, cant go wrong with Newera


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

W45TED said:


> just in london at the moment so will post some pictures up of the integra this weekend, thanks Matt that makes it easy for me Ps: I've sent you a reply email


Look forward to seeing you & R32 at the London Meets from April onwards then :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Nice car that.
Welcome on board


----------



## Bigman (Apr 8, 2010)

welcome mate!!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Good to see you on here - enjoy the community


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Welcome buddy. Drooled over this car when Matty posted it. its stunning in every way, great choice and enjoy.


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*welcome*

welcome bud,sweet ride.a man with taste getting a 32.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Hee hee, lovely car mate!
Great colour too!

bob


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

let me know when you take delivery of your new 32 Jamie
And we will have to have a little mini meet at townley hall or similar. drop me a pm when it arives 

tib


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum mate :thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## N.I. R32 GTR (Mar 9, 2010)

welcome to the forum,i also purchased from newera and honestly couldnt complain,the car was exactly as it said on the tin...good luck..


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

Welcome buddy, nice choice of car, I came from an EK9 Type R to a 32 GTR (also from Newera) you wont regret it, but I guarantee you'll still miss vtec! :smokin:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Welcome to the forum mate.
Nice looking car(except the spoiler!!)


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Your probably not far from RB Motorsport mate. You should defo pay them a visit they're the muts nuts with gtr's.

Bob




W45TED said:


> Hi every one!
> 
> Im new to this forum and have recently ordered a car from new era (bayside blue R32)  I currently own a Honda Integra Type R in silver which Ive cherished for quite some time, however I thought it was time for a change from ff and get somthing abit more interesting  I'm 25 years old and live in Lancashire uk, so will be interested in any gatherings and events upcoming in the future!
> 
> ...


----------



## W45TED (Jan 13, 2011)

Will do Tib I dont live far from there at all! Haha I went out in the integra this weekend still puts a smile on my face especially that sound! 

Haha thanks for the comments again especially treg's I know you love it really haha! 

Where abouts is RB Motorsport Bob do they carry out service works & tuning?

Cheers Jamie


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

OSGiken UK - R. B. Motorsport - OS Giken Parts Specialist

Theyre in Mawdesley mate, prob one of the UK's top GTR tuners.
Also the UK distributor for OS Giken. Defo worth a call in to say hi.

bob


----------



## W45TED (Jan 13, 2011)

Ahh Not far at all from Mawdesley it is about an Hour  just looking into a outdoor car cover seen quite a nice 1 that wraps round and is black, shame GTR shop dont do black 1s with GTR labelling  

Her are some pics of the integra Ill miss her when I sell her ;(

s252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/newbz69444/

(Tried to upload them but need to post more than 15 ha!) 

Spec: 

Engine/Performance 
1999 Integra Type R 
98 Spec JDM B18C 
Js Racing Engine Damper 
AEM CAI V1 
98 spec stainless JDM header and exhaust 
Spoon Reservoir Tank Cover 
Spoon N1 Exhaust 

Suspension/Handling/Wheels/Brakes 
Honda Front Upper Strut Brace 
4 Point Front Lower Strut Brace 
Honda Rear Upper Strut Brace 
Honda Rear Lower Strut Brace 
16" JDM Wheels 
16" Rota Slipstream wheels replicas of the Spoonâ***8222;¢ SW-388â***8222;¢ Wheel 
98 Spec revised JDM Suspension all standard 
Spoon progressive springs 
Cusco master cylinder stopper 
*Dixcel Brake Front slot disk 
*Dixcel Brake Front Z pad 
*Dixcel Brake Rear slot disk 
*Dixcel Brake Rear Z pad 
*Buddy club Front/Rear Camber kit & Geo 

Exterior 
Rare Vogue silver colour 
S2000 clear Side lense 

Interior 
Standard - Including Momo/Recaro...etc. 

Miscellaneous 
Rear Wash Wipe - deleted JDM option 
HID Headlamps - Nice.... 
Red Seat covers 
JVC Dab radio 
LUKE PRO 4 Point Harnesses 
Fully undersealed and certified
Toad Cat 1 Alarm system

Jamie


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

W45TED said:


> Will do Tib I dont live far from there at all! Haha I went out in the integra this weekend still puts a smile on my face especially that sound!
> 
> Haha thanks for the comments again especially treg's I know you love it really haha!
> 
> ...




LOL sorry mate:chuckle:


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

W45TED said:


> Will do Tib I dont live far from there at all! Haha I went out in the integra this weekend still puts a smile on my face especially that sound!
> 
> Haha thanks for the comments again especially treg's I know you love it really haha!
> 
> ...


we are practically neighbours then im only round the corner i'm in worsthorne. RB are who i use for tuning but for services if your local just service it with me, i do all my own servicing and bolt on mods, servicing is a doddle.

you have probably seen me around white R33 GTR white wheels.


tib


----------



## W45TED (Jan 13, 2011)

No not seen you, The road going up to worsthorne is terrible at the moment, especially at the bottom nr hairdressers! Good 2 have some1 local and around the corner I have no excuse to go to meets now haha!


----------



## W45TED (Jan 13, 2011)

TIB think i saw you this weekend twice ha, I was dropping the missus off looked like you were collecting ures!,

Got a superb mug as part off a valentines present this weekend it's brilliant got a picture of my skyline on it ha was made up! now I can have a cup of tea and think of it ball day  will upload a picture tomorrow when I'm back down south!


----------



## Steve Law (Oct 22, 2009)

*Neighbours*

Hi, 

Good job I'm not still living up Pike Hill, there would be just too many Skylines for one area.

We're living out in France now but occasionally come back in the Skyline to get it MOT'd etc. 

I'll let you know the next time we're back in it, maybe we could meet up?

Steve


----------



## W45TED (Jan 13, 2011)

Haha honestly that's the first gtr I've seen ever in Burnley, yeah defo would like a meet what type of skyline have you got? 

Ps what's France like for driving nice roads?

Jamie


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey welcome along....

If i have the right person are you based in burnley?? matt was telling me so i will look out for you if thats the case


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

MrGT said:


> let me know when you take delivery of your new 32 Jamie
> And we will have to have a little mini meet at townley hall or similar. drop me a pm when it arives
> 
> tib


am i invited


----------



## W45TED (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah thats correct Im from Burnley and I would imagine all gtr owners are welcome  

grr another 3 posts and I can post picturs


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

ha i dont own a GTR ha... dont need to own one to attend meets


----------



## W45TED (Jan 13, 2011)

True but to keep up maybe! do you know miss Norman by anychance Laura?


----------



## W45TED (Jan 13, 2011)

Picture of my new mug


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Yaaaaaay! Picture, lol!


----------



## W45TED (Jan 13, 2011)

Thought I'd post up some pics of my integra type r for sale pm me if you want further details  

Pictures after a clean:

















































































































































NOTE: The below are recent pictures taken yesterday of the car, I'll take some more when the weather is better


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Nice dc2 mate, I really miss mine!
Get some pics up of the Gtr too!

Bob


----------



## W45TED (Jan 13, 2011)

She hasn't arrived yet still in japland will post some when she arrives though


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

nice integra jamie,

and yeah the raod uo to the village is fubar'd at the mo so i tend to use the cliviger rd or go over the tops to syke. I've seen a few skylines in burnley but always gtst's there's a silver 33 gtst (decal'd up like the 34 of 2 fast 2 furious. each to there own i surpose) and a black 33 gtst. but i've only seen them a hand full of times.

some threads you might find intresting

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/146780-northwest-rolling-road-day-trl-26-3-11-a.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/146913-modified-live-oulton-park-sat-16th-april.html


----------



## W45TED (Jan 13, 2011)

Cheers for that bud dont think I'll be able to make the re but will be at oulton park hopefully in the new car  thanks for keeping me updated!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ah your up in burnlaaaaaaaaaaaaay (think thats how they prenouce it up there lol)


----------



## Steve Law (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi,

When I was living in Burnley I didn't own a Skyline, I had a white Evo III RS.

It was last year I bought my 1998 R33GTR, which, apart from the exhaust, was totally standard. Its now had the boost restrictor drilled out to increase the internal diameter and also an Apexi intake setup.

The roads are good here in this region of France and there is also much less traffic so I'm never sat in a traffic jam.

It used to be that there were hardly any speed traps but nowadays, usually when its nice, the gendarmes are out with their speed guns so you do have to be careful.

All the best,

Steve


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Nope don't no miss norman and u don't need a fast car if ur parked up

And matt ur gonna get a slap for ur cheek


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

tbh i dont understand anyone from the northern "territories" lol ;-)


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

U little lier! Ha! Just u wait mr


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

sorry jamie yes i no miss norman ha all been puzzled together after tonight lol

was nice to meet you tonight


----------



## W45TED (Jan 13, 2011)

Couple more pics, shes now officially on her way


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

OK thats it!!!!!! That's enough Blue R32's over from Japan now!
We dont want them to becoming common!
:chuckle:
Nice one mate, bet you cant wait?

bob


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

That's a nice, clean looking car :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Jamie, a warm welcome from me, you really have got a cracker of a car, and tbh from the best people. If id seen it earlier id of bought it, bargin at that price. Sure you will but take care of it GTR's are special and there to many dicks who buy them for a quick feed and dont quite get its not just about showing off.

Once again welcome and enjoy 

Mikey


----------



## W45TED (Jan 13, 2011)

haha Thanks, yeah shes a cracker will treat her well!


----------



## Steve Law (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi,

That looks a cracking car, I'm in Burnley 1st week in April do you think you'll have it then?
I'm not sure I'll be coming back in mine but if so maybe we could meet up, possibly organise that mini meet down at Townley Hall?

As has been said, it does appear that you have bought it off the best people. 

Enjoy it.

All the best,

Steve


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Steve Law said:


> Hi,
> 
> That looks a cracking car, I'm in Burnley 1st week in April do you think you'll have it then?
> I'm not sure I'll be coming back in mine but if so maybe we could meet up, possibly organise that mini meet down at Townley Hall?
> ...


it wont be done for then im afraid


----------



## Steve Law (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Matty,

Sorry, I have never imported a car myself so I have no idea how long these things take.

Absolutely no reflection on the speed of your services.

All the best,

Steve


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Steve Law said:


> Hi,
> 
> That looks a cracking car, I'm in Burnley 1st week in April do you think you'll have it then?
> I'm not sure I'll be coming back in mine but if so maybe we could meet up, possibly organise that mini meet down at Townley Hall?
> ...



jamies car might not be about but im always knockin about worsthorne somewhere so if your in burnley drop me a pm and like you said mini meet at townley or similar, lovely looking 32 he's gettin (little jealus :bawling still love my 33 though:thumbsup:


----------



## Mint Aero (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks stunning, get some clear indicators for her.:thumbsup:


----------



## W45TED (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah unfortunately Steve it does take some time to ship them over all depends on when the shipping is available/ container / weather etc, my brother imported 2 dc5 in the past and they took forever but were worth the wait! I'm hoping to find a lucky jdm coin behind a seat at some point ha! I could pop along in the dc2 ha so we can have a chat if u fancy but off to cad well Sunday..

Matt out of curiosity do u still have the jdm plates with it that was originally with it? I'm pretty sure your not allowed to ship them over with the cars anymore wud be sweet tho especially at a show  

Ahh not partial to the clear or smoked indicator lenses, maybe I'd change my mind if I saw them in person  

Cheers Jamie


----------



## madandy (Jun 6, 2007)

Lovely car man. I've only seen one BNR32 in blue here in New Zealand!
I'm waiting on a Pearl Red Metallic BNR32 from Japan 
Found it on 6th Feb, bought on 9th Feb. Loaded onto boat in Osaka 28th Feb. Arrives 23rd March.
I think it departs Japan this Friday haha.

Enjoy your transition from FF revvy Honda to absolute weapon


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

madandy said:


> Lovely car man. I've only seen one BNR32 in blue here in New Zealand!
> I'm waiting on a Pearl Red Metallic BNR32 from Japan
> Found it on 6th Feb, bought on 9th Feb. Loaded onto boat in Osaka 28th Feb. Arrives 23rd March.
> I think it departs Japan this Friday haha.
> ...


I wonder if thats Chris's blue R32 you've seen? (Sub boy) on here?

bob


----------



## Steve Law (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi MrGT

I am still not sure whether I'll be back in the GTR or not. 

I'm actually coming back to get married, registry office and then Rosehill house on the Saturday, followed by a spa hotel up in the Lakes Saturday / Sunday.

If we do come back in the GTR I'll let you know before, if you are available, the Thurs / Fri or Mon/Tues then it would be great to meet up. 

One thing though, if not this time then certainly the next as I'll have to come back for an MOT. I use the guy in Padiham, turning left going up the hill after what was a branch of Barclays once (not sure if it still is) he races Rage buggies and loves anything sporty, therefore he is prepared to do what he can to get them through the emission test, mine has tendency to run a bit rich. 

I'll be in touch,

Steve


----------



## W45TED (Jan 13, 2011)

Few Pics Taken this weekend 
































































A Couple else where 










Yummy


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

fourtoes said:


> I wonder if thats Chris's blue R32 you've seen? (Sub boy) on here?
> 
> bob


Probably not mine, He is in the North Island, I'm in "Shaky Town" in the South Island:thumbsup:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Good to see you enjoying it in the sunshine 
Nissan should have made BB R32 GT-R's - it's a beautiful colour!


----------



## ehnus (Feb 22, 2010)

gorgeous car


----------



## W45TED (Jan 13, 2011)

Cheers don't know why but the pics look tiny put them on photo bucket must of uploaded them wrong looks stunning with bigger pics ha  did you get my email Miguel about the apexi ecu just need to know when u can get it in the uk delivered? I'll send another email tomorrow properly

Cheers Jamie


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

W45TED said:


> Cheers don't know why but the pics look tiny put them on photo bucket must of uploaded them wrong looks stunning with bigger pics ha  did you get my email Miguel about the apexi ecu just need to know when u can get it in the uk delivered? I'll send another email tomorrow properly
> 
> Cheers Jamie


well Jamie ......


1...nice car

2 POST BIGGER PICTURES !!

Nigel :thumbsup:


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

3. more of the female please 

great car look forward to meeting you at some events


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

you must show more of the legs


----------



## W45TED (Jan 13, 2011)

Want to do a complete oil change soon, as its my first time any one know what oils best for my current setup?

LOL ill get some better photos this weekend


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

10W50 fully synthetic should be fine, mate. Keep the oil always clean and it should look after your engine well in turn


----------



## W45TED (Jan 13, 2011)

Superb cheers Miguel will get some Silkolene PRO S 10W-50 or Fuchs Titan Race Pro S 10w-50 as its known now


----------

